# Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !



## zandermouse (22. Januar 2009)

@all

Nein, das hier wird Nichts für den Boardferkelfahander,
obwohl es auch ums Poppern geht. 

Der schlimmste Albtraum eines alleinreisenden Anglers,
ist es, plötzlich am Zielflughafen zu stehen und festzustellen,
dass das Rohr mit all den teuren Ruten nicht mitgekommen ist.
Für dieses Szenario habe ich immer zwei Reiseruten im Koffer.
So jetzt sind wir schon beim Problem. Was packt man in einen Reisekoffer,
um diesen Worstcase mit zu berücksichtigen, wenn man die drei Angelarten:
Trolling, Jiggen und Poppern ausüben will ?

Nachdem mir beim letzten Mal ein 8 Kilo Wahoo die 4-teilige Norgeboot
zerschreddert hatte, bin ich jetzt vorsichtig geworden. Ich hatte das
natürlich nur getestet, weil ich wissen wollte, was ich um den halben
Globus geschleppt habe und was es taugt. 

In letzter Zeit habe ich viel mit Leuten gesprochen die sich mit
der PENN POWERSTIX 50+ 4 SECTION TRAVEL BOAT versucht haben.
Die Erfahrungen mit diesem weichspitzigem Stock sind sehr unterschiedlich.
Ein Ami hat mit dem 30-50 lbs Modell aus 50 Metern Tiefe einen 200 Pfund
schweren Ammenhai hochgepummt. Ein Anderer hat das Teil auf Cuba verschenkt,
weil er auf die Korrosionserscheinungen der Ringe keinen Bock mehr hatte.
Die Ringe sind natürlich zum Spinnfischen, wieder einmal, zu klein ausgefallen.
Ich möchte ein einziges Mal die Chance haben, einem Rutenbauer zu erklären,
wie eine zu gebrauchende Reiserute gebaut werden muss, aber warum soll
ich deren Arbeit machen. Für rund 60 Euronen ist das Material für den
Worstcase jedoch zu gebrauchen. 

Ein Engländer hat die untersten zwei Ringe, durch größere ersetzen lassen
und konnte beim Poppern immerhin mehrere 30 Pfund schwere GT's davon abhalten,
ins Riff zu schwimmen. Bei dieser Modifizierung ist sehr viel Geschick gefragt,
da der Epoxidlack mal wieder viel zu dick aufgetragen wurde. Wahrscheinlich
wurden die Ruten getaucht, wie man das beim Verzinken macht ?

Er meinte jeden Falls, er wäre wahrscheinlich über die GT-Popperrute
für "Arme" gestolpert.

Zum Jiggen sag ich jetzt mal Nichts, obwohl das auch mit längeren Ruten
möglich sein soll.

Ich traue dieser Einwegrute jedoch zu, einen Urlaub zu retten.

Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Gruß
zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

der Engländer war ja schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Nur hätte er gleich alle Ringe durch neue nicht rostende ersetzten lassen sollen. Ist ja wirklich nicht so teuer wenn man das nicht selber machen kann oder will.

Die Sache mit fehlendem Gepäck ist so alt wie Gepäck und Güter transportiert werden. Im übelsten Fall richtig die A...karte und am Urlaubsort neue Sachen kaufen. Gehe davon  aus, dass du solo fliegst, und das Gepäck nicht über mehrere Personen verteilt werden kann. Problem ist immer das erlaubte Gewicht und Stückzahl. Um teures Übergepäck zu vermeiden, könntest du die Sachen stabil einpacken und per Luftfracht voraus schicken. Ohne jetzt genau nachgesehen zu haben, sollte das von Berlin nach Manila für 10 kg max € 150 kosten. Eine Transportversicherung kostet pauschal € 25,00. Die Sachen so zeitig abschicken, dass sie 2 Tage vor deiner Ankunft dort eintreffen. (ab 2. Tag im Flughafenlager fällt Lagergeld an). Wähle einen Flug nach MNL der noch innerhalb der Öffnungszeiten des Zolls eintrifft.
Wenn du dort jemanden in einer Spediton kennst, kann er die Importzollabfertigung auch für dich erledigen. Nach Ankunft zum Frachtgeäude gehen/fahren und dort die Sachen übernehmen oder zum Gate brngen lassen. Wichtig: alles als unaccompanied luggage deklarieren und eine detaillierte Packliste und Kopie von deinem Pass mitgeben. Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Angelruten im Handgepäck sind lt. Sicherheitsvorschriften der Luftfahrtbundesamtes und der EU Behörden in allen europäischen Ländern  v e r b o t e n.
Mußte dieses wie folgt selbst erfahren: Abflug Bali no problem,
Abflug Jakarta no problem, Transit Kuala Lumpur no problem, Transit in Amsterdam für Weiterflug nach Bremen  NO GO
Die Sicherheitskräfte lehnten das aufgrund der EU Vorschriften ab. Also die 4teilige Shimano aus dem Handgepäck, zurück zum Schalter und als weiteres Gepäckstück aufgegeben. Meine Stimmung muss ich nicht gross erklären, hätte wohl nicht mehr viel gefehlt und die hätten mich eingelocht.....aber die Rute ist dann doch  unbeschädigt eingetroffen.

Alle die sich in die Lüfte bewegen dies mal aufmerksam durchlesen:
http://www.lba.de/cln_009/nn_57316/...erinformationen__Verbotene__Gegenstaende.html


----------



## zandermouse (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

@wollebre,

das mit dem Vorausschicken per Luftfracht werde ich noch
einmal genauer rechergieren und mich dann entscheiden, aber
danke für den Tip. Ich habe bei diesem Thread vordergründig
an Reise-notruten gedacht und wollte einmal Fragen:
Wer mit welchen Reiseruten gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

@all

Heute war der Stock, die PENN POWERSTIX 50+ 4 SECTION TRAVEL BOAT in
meiner Post. Mein erster Eindruck: Die Rute ist unheimlich leicht und
verfügt über ein unheimliches Rückrat. Dieser Stock ist definitiv
zum Big Game besser geeignet, als für Norwegen. Der Blank hat das
brutalste Rückrat von allen Reiseruten, die ich bis jetzt in der Hand
gehalten habe. Da gehört definitiv eine Fin Nor Offshore 9500 oder
eine 50-er Multi ran. 
Die Verarbeitung ist solide, aber keines Wegs was für Pedanten. |supergri
Der größte schwachpunkt ist die Beringung, wer hätte
das gedacht.

Als erstes Fazit würde ich festhalten wollen:

Für Jemand der nur sporadisch mit den Einheimischen rausfahren möchte,
die selbst über kein eigenes Tackle verfügen, der sollte zwei von
den Dingern mitnehmen und sich einmal die Shimano TLD- Rollen anschauen.
Man soll ja schließlich keinen Besenstiel mit Brilljanten verzieren.
Zum reinen Schleppangeln auf Sailfish und Wahoo geht das sicher in
Ordnung. Als Rutenhalter holt man sich im Baumarkt vor Ort ein Stück
dickwandiges PVC- Rohr und sägt es zurecht. Die Einheimischen wissen
schon, wie die Dinger am Boot anzubringen sind. 

Auf geht's zum Low Budget Big Game Abenteuer. Wenn man dann noch einen
Sailfish fängt, vergißt man das nie. OK, früher oder später wird
ein Yellowfin den Stock zerlegen, aber was hat man denn schon investiert ? :g

Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob noch Jemand von Euch, eine
verläßliche Reiserute kennt ? |bigeyes

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## noworkteam (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Angelruten im Handgepäck sind lt. Sicherheitsvorschriften der Luftfahrtbundesamtes und der EU Behörden in allen europäischen Ländern v e r b o t e n.


 
Aber die fetten Multirollen die kannst Du  voll bespult im Handgepäck mitschleppen....

Anekdote: Ich hatte letztsmal soviel Gelumpe im Handgepäck-Rucksack (Videocam/ Photo/ Notebook/ MP3/ Ladegeräte/ Akkus/ Kassetten/ Handy) da fiel das dicke Messer (Klinge >12cm, klappbar) nicht auf und durfte mit fliegen...

Gruß


----------



## Pargo Man (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

Ja, erkenne ich gut wieder, das alte Problem für die Angelei am Ende der Welt.

Für den Zweck und im knappen "lass-ich's-eben-da" Budget habe ich zugeschlagen:
1. DAM steelpower boat, 4teiler, 30 lbs Kurve, Alu-Rutenfuss & Rollenhalter, Bockringe hoch solide, etwas Tendenz zum Flugrost an den Ringen; kernige Aktion, steif
2. Shimano beastmaster STC 30 trolling, 4teiler, echte 30 lbs, Alu Rutenfuss, Ringe ok und gross genug zum Werfen oder jiggen, etwas lasche Verbindung zum Fussteil (Isoband drüber und gut iss) Rollenhalter in Alu sehr solide
3. Balzer 71 North IM12 4 Teiler 3040lbs Naturköderrute, anfangs noch weich bis zum Einsetzen des Rückgrats, Ringe zu leicht zum Trollen, dafür grundsolider Alu Rutenfuss & Rollenhalter; vorsichtig an Bord... hoher Kohleanteil

Mit TLD 25 (ggf TLD30-2), SSMs 850 oder 950 sind die Ruten hier in Angola seit 2006 zwei mal im Monat an der Dorado/Yellowfin/Jack/Baracuda Front. Ich steh auf Schnurreserve, also immer 50 lbs Geflochtene drunter und ein 80-130 fc Topshot drauf. Bei keiner der Ruten hätte ich Schiss den 30 lbs Dorado mit zugedrehter Bremse ans Boot zu "reissen", selbst 30 Minuten mit dem Segelfisch Cockpit Chacha tanzen sollten drin sein. Die DAM gab's für weit unter €100 im Ausverkauf beim F!schersFreund in DUS... , die anderen beiden um die 100.

Bloody Decks & Screeming Reels


----------



## GiantKiller (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

eine möglichkeit wenn man immer ins gleiche revier fliegt ist es zwei ruten bei einem eingeborenen des vertrauens zu lagern.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

Shimano Beastmaster S.T.C. 30-50 lbs. Sehr gute  parabolische  Aktion.   Würde auch ins Handgepäck passen, aber ..... siehe oben....

Ein Teil der Angelausrüstung ist bei einem Freund auf Bali deponiert

Wie mir bekannt geworden ist, haben schon Leute Probleme mit Angelrollen im Handgepäck bei den Sicherheitskontrollen an den deutschen Flughäfen bekommen.
Habe heute das LBA (Luftfahrt-Bundesamt) angeschrieben und um offizielle Stellungnahme gebeten. Sobald eine Antwort vorliegt, stelle ich die hier ein.
=============

In der Anlage die Antwort des LBA
leider gibt man keine klare Auskunft. Der Hinweis das Personal der Airline zu fragen ist nicht die Lösung, da die Sicherheitsleute eigenständig arbeiten und entscheiden.

Falls dort jemand dann auf die Idee kommt man könnte ja mit einer 2,5 kg Multi jemanden den Schädel einschlagen, gibt es keine Möglichkeit dagegen zu protestieren, selbst wenn jemand vorher von der Airline sein oke gegeben hat.

Habe am 26.Feb. das LBA in der Firma und werde die Leute noch einmal darauf ansprechen.


----------



## noworkteam (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Shimano Beastmaster S.T.C. 30-50 lbs. Sehr gute parabolische Aktion. Würde auch ins Handgepäck passen, aber ..... siehe oben....
> 
> Ein Teil der Angelausrüstung ist bei einem Freund auf Bali deponiert
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte die letzten beiden Flüge expliziert bei meiner Linie nachgefragt, die Kontrollen waren ok., die Rollen wurden begutachtet und gut war´s...

PS. hatte die Schnur mit Krepp-Band bageklebt...

Gruß


----------



## freibadwirt (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*



noworkteam schrieb:


> PS. hatte die Schnur mit Krepp-Band bageklebt...
> 
> Gruß


 
Super Idee den Trick sollte man sich merken .#6#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Super Idee den Trick sollte man sich merken .#6#6
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Wirklich guter Tipp! 
das könnte klappen#6

Zu Shimano Beastmaster als 4-teilige Reiserute bin ich etwas skeptisch, den ich habe eine schon zerbrochen:
Natürlich ist man dann immer in Gedanken, ob es nun an einem selbst oder am Fisch lag...

Besten Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## zandermouse (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*

@Rausreißer,

erst einmal ist das Foto echt Klasse. Die Beastmaster ist also
mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Laß mich mal raten. Der Fisch war 
noch nicht im Deathcircle und wurde hart rangenommen. Der erste
Bruch passierte oberhalb der obersten Zapfenverbindung während
einer vorletzten Flucht. Es war nicht mehr viel Schnur draußen,
weil der Thun schon dicht am Boot war. Bei der letzten Flucht
ist die Rute unterhalb der mittleren Zapfenverbindung gebrochen
und dann habt ihr ihn gehabt. |kopfkrat

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass wegen der ganzen Aufregung irgend
Jemand raufgelatscht ist.:q  

Mich würde Folgendes interessieren:

Mit welcher Schnur wurde gefischt und wie war die Einstellung
der Bremse ?

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## freibadwirt (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ach Du Schreck, das Rohr ist weg !*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man dann immer in Gedanken, ob es nun an einem selbst oder am Fisch lag...
> 
> Besten Gruß,
> Gernot #h


 
@ Gernot
Soweit ich mich erinnern|kopfkrat kann hats am Fisch gelegen .Der Bursche wollte halt absolut nicht ins Boot ist doch sein gutes Recht .:q Trotzdem werd  ich dein Gesicht nicht vergessen als sich die gute Shimano verabschiedet hat:q:m.
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------

